# Road Ride suggestion from Stapleton



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am staying in Stapleton during the week. Any road ride suggestions? i have ridden from there to downtown and back. Not bad but lots of lights. Any other rides in that area?

Thanks,
J


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

If I was in Stapleton I would go north, lots of open roads and farmland. However the best cycling is at the foothills. Boulder, Hygiene, Lyons, Ward, etc.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Once you hit downtown there are a lot of ride options. At the REI store is confluence park. The South Platte trail and Cherry Creek trail converge there. You could go N on the S Platte to the Clear Creek trail and take that all the way to Golden and then ride Lookout Mtn. (part of the Pro Tour) You could take Cherry Creek south to the reservoir. Going S on the S Platte will take you all the way down to Chatfield Reservoir. The Bear Creek trail also splits off of the S Platte and would take you into Morrison where you could ride Red Rocks.

Go out on Google Maps and select the bicycling layer. Put in these coordinates and that is confluence park: 39.754886,-105.008461

That will give you some ideas.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's the Denver Bike Path map. If you're looking for a true road ride, you're in a bit of a picke before you get to any decent low traffic roads. If you're just looking to ride Morry has a great idea to ride to Cherry Creek State Park, Chatfield State Park, Golden, etc. - all on bike paths. 

http://www.denvergov.org/Portals/708/documents/Bicycle News/BikeMap1.pdf


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Do not ride north out of Stapleton. It will take you into the industrial cesspool of Denver. Instead I would recommend heading south on Syracuse out of Stapleton down to 8th Ave, about 1.5 - 2 miles. Take 8th west for a couple blocks and head south for 1 block to Severn (same as 7th Ave) and then head west from there for 3 - 4 miles to Corona. Take Corona south for a mile or so and it will intersect Washington Park. There is a nice 2.25 mile loop in the park past small lakes and nice parkland. Ride as many laps as you want and return the way you came. Nice urban ride on mostly side streets.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.
J


----------

